# questions about unmedicated IUI?



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm due to have my first round of IUI at the LWC in January.  I will have a HyCoSY on next cycle.  We will be using donor sperm.

I am struggling to depend on ovulation sticks as it seems not very accurate.  I am currently using boots own brand but have yet to test positive.  I will try clearblue on next cycle.  However has anyone had unmedicated IUI with scans to track the follicle or does anyone recommend a ovulation test? I just want to get as accurate time as possible and am glad I've got the next month to practice.


----------



## Urbanista (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello mrsww

I did natural cycle this round. Used the clearblue OPK but was also having scans to track my follie. 

The issue I had with the clearblue basic version was I couldn't tell if it was a positive or not, so will be going for the electronic ones next time as I found it so hard. Had to ask my mum and DH for second opinions! Haha

I know they are. Ore money,  but when spending all this money anyway, a few extra pounds is so worth it in my eyes.

Good luck though!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for your comment.  I got two positives with the boots sticks tonight.  Its hard as it says not to drink too much before testing and I drink a lot.  Wish there was a more conclusive way.  I will ask LWC if I can do follie tracking even if just for my piece of mind.  

I would consider looking into the clearblue fertility monitor but only have one cycle until hopeful IUI so don't think its long enough to use.  I will get some electronic sticks for next cycle though.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I would recommend the clear blue dual hormone monitors. Tad more expensive, but highlight days in advance of surge too....


----------



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi

I am doing a medicated IUI cycle at moment so cant really help but just wanted to say that I got the clearblue fertility monitor from ebay for a fraction of the normal retail price. As Me, Myself and I has said, I also have found it useful for giving you days when you are highly fertile as well as Peak Fertility days (so a 4 day window), where the normal ovulation predictors just give you a 2 day window.


----------



## sunset365 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi

I've just done an unmediated IUI cycle and am on 2ww. 

I used the clearblue dual hormone sticks but a actually they were just an added confusion. I think they are great if you're trying to conceive naturally as it gives you extra opportunities to have sex. But if you're doing IUI you don't want a 4 day window, you need to know exactly when you're going to ovulate as you have one shot!

Scans give far more accurate info than the sticks. I had an unnecessary scan on the first day I got a 'high' reading. The clinic are only interested in 'peak' days. 

I had a trigger shot when my scan showed the follicle was at 17mm and had the IUI 24 hours later.


----------



## Artichoke (Jan 7, 2013)

Mrsww I had an unmedicated iui (no trigger either) on Monday morning. I asked to have a scan a few days before (based on my average cycle length the consultant said to have it on day 10) just to check that there was indeed a matureish follicle present and to check the lining. We are using my DH frozen sperm (he's now sterile due to cancer treatment) and when it's gone it's gone so didn't want to waste it if there wasn't a follie or the lining didn't look good. My clinic was more than happy to do the scan as we are self funded. I used Clearblue digital opk (with smiley face) to detect my LH surge. My clinic says to test first thing in the morning and  10pm at night. The newer Clearblue dual opk should be used with first morning urine only according to the information on clearblue's website and as Sunset365 noted the extra days of “high fertility” are not relevant to IUI, so I decided against using them. I know my body quite well and check my cervical fluids and the opening of my cervix (Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler is a great book to learn the body's signs throughout the menstrual cycle, if anyone's interested) so I have a fair bit of warning anyway. Have you had the progesterone test to see if you do indeed ovulate? I have never used boots own brand so I can't comment on their reliability but I expect they would work. I did try some cheap internet sticks a few months ago when I was just testing to see if they worked, but I found it really hard to interperet the lines. It felt too unclear so I decided to only use CB digital smiley face ones, and they are very clear. I don't go to the toilet for at least 4 hours before testing and also limit my intake of fluid during that time. It's a right pain! But it's only for a few days each month and hopefully it will result in a BFP soon. 

Sunset365 When is your OTD? Mine is the 23rd. Finger's crossed!


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi mrsww

Can't help with your question but sounds like you are just a step ahead of us! We are waiting for our last appointment for donor IUI hopefully first cycle of the new year - it's very exciting just wanted to wish you both good luck!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Still nervous. AF arrived today so will have another practice this cycle with the sticks.  Also need my HyCoSY this month so hope clinic able to answer more questions while there. They haven't talked about progesterone test - seems every clinic focuses on different things.  I do have the fertility book, learnt so much.


----------

